# CX611 (AKA, Seig SX3, Grizzly G0619, and others) - Tramming Adjustment



## ThirtyOneDriver (Jan 28, 2022)

I trammed my CX611 yesterday and was 0.015" over 15" out of tram - it was suggested to me to ask for assistance from those that have same/similar machines that have been through this.

For those not familiar with this machine, there is a tilting head but there is a pin in the tilting mechanism for 0°... there's some play there but (I believe) I've taken up all that I can in the direction that would help me.  (I haven't checked the nod)

I've seen (YouTube) people use a shim under the column base and that's kind of what I expect that I'll need to do.


----------



## Darren (Jan 28, 2022)

before doing any tramming or shimming, make sure the ways of the column itself are square with the table. Column alignment is separate from tramming.

The head can be trammed perfectly at the top of its travel, but if the column is off, it won't travel vertically, won't stay trammed. A known good machinist square and a test indicator will help. As well, check the tram at several different Z heights . Stefan Gottswinter did a video on this.






Another good video that better explains it:


----------



## neer724 (Feb 11, 2022)

Thanks for posting this!  The second video is excellent.  We are tramming the new mill this weekend and this video great information!


----------

